# how can i prevent my hen to break her eggs



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

guys please give me some advice my hen break her egg ..


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't know if that can be prevented. Mine did the same to one of her eggs when the male stressed her and there was nothing I could do.
But other members who know a lot more about this will be in later, and I'm sure they will advise you. It would help if you posted a little more information, for example, how many days the egg had been sat on, how much space does your hen have, was she or her mate sick, was she stressed for any reason, is she an inexperienced mother and has this happened before.
Best wishes.


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

Teresa said:


> I don't know if that can be prevented. Mine did the same to one of her eggs when the male stressed her and there was nothing I could do.
> But other members who know a lot more about this will be in later, and I'm sure they will advise you. It would help if you posted a little more information, for example, how many days the egg had been sat on, how much space does your hen have, was she or her mate sick, was she stressed for any reason, is she an inexperienced mother and has this happened before.
> Best wishes.


uhm they sat in 6 days after she"ll break it and mybe she drink it . she"s german beauty pigeon


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

It sounds as if there was something wrong with the embryo. Have a look at the thread 'Egg broke!!' and JamesWaller's reply, it seems to be the same problem.
If the embryo was sick or not forming properly, the best advice I can give you for now is to check the parents -- it's likely one of them is not well, though there may be no symptoms yet. Salmonella is perhaps the biggest killer of babies, even before they are out of the egg. Your hen sounds very special, and if you suspect she may be sick you'll need to take her to a specialist vet. It's a pity the egg broke, but so long as your hen is healthy you will at least have a chance that she will breed successfully in the future.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Teresa said:


> It sounds as if there was something wrong with the embryo. Have a look at the thred 'Egg broke!!' and JamesWaller's reply, it seems to be the same problem.
> If the embryo was sick or not forming properly, the best advice I can give you for now is to check the parents -- it's likely one of them is not well, though there may be no symptoms yet. Salmonella is perhaps the biggest killer of babies, even before they are out of the egg. Your hen sounds very special, and if you suspect she may be sick you'll need to take her to a specialist vet. It's a pity the egg broke, but so long as your hen is healthy you will at least have a chance that she will breed successfully in the future.


I agree with Teresa but in addition, your hen may not be getting enough calcium. Please make oyster shell available at all times in addition to red Pigeon grit. Offer each in its own separate dish and keep it free of poop and such. 
Oyster shell is a very good calcium and is inexpensive. When you store it, make sure it is in a plastic or metal container so that it doesn't get wet. The same goes for the grit. If either get wet, a fungus may grow which can be fatal to the Pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's what I was thinking. Maybe she needs more calcium which would make the shells harder. If she isn't getting enough, then the eggs would brake more easily. Enough calcium is important and oyster shell, which you can buy for birds is a great way to insure that they are getting enough. What kind of grit are you feeding to your birds?


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

corn grit what grit is the adviceable for me ??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RushemZ said:


> corn grit what grit is the adviceable for me ??


No. Grit is what they use to help them to break up the seed in their gizard. In the wild, they pick up little stones and minerals for this purpose. Bird stores sell grit. Only pigeon grit is larger than what you would give to parrots and birds like that. Pigeon supply places on-line sell it, and some feed and grain places that sell supplies for animals. Pigeon grit contains much needed calcium for the birds. Without grit, they cannot digest their seed properly. And without calcium, their bones won't be strong, and neither will their eggs. Do you give them anything like this?


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> No. Grit is what they use to help them to break up the seed in their gizard. In the wild, they pick up little stones and minerals for this purpose. Bird stores sell grit. Only pigeon grit is larger than what you would give to parrots and birds like that. Pigeon supply places on-line sell it, and some feed and grain places that sell supplies for animals. Pigeon grit contains much needed calcium for the birds. Without grit, they cannot digest their seed properly. And without calcium, their bones won't be strong, and neither will their eggs. Do you give them anything like this?


grit is white color ?? like on the love bird ..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

crushed oystershells is a good source of calcium or you can use a suppliment from a pigeon suppy. also use red pigeon grit found at the supplier along side of the oystershell.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Give them more calcium like crushed oyster shells. I think calcium carbonate rock might do as well. In a pinch, I boil some chicken eggshells, dry them, crush them and give it to them. My combo grit has oyster shells on it and my pellets has lots of calcium on it because it is for laying hens.

You may also add more nesting materials and hopefully no pigeon intruder that can create fights.


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

my hen , have a new 2 eggs , i hope she wont killed them again


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

my eggs r 7 days now .. i hope the hen wont break them again ..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RushemZ said:


> my eggs r 7 days now .. i hope the hen wont break them again ..


Are you giving them more calcium?


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

no  mybe when ill go to market i wil buy .. but last time when she broke the previus eggs , she broke when the eggs days is 6 .. the new 2 eggs now mybe more than a week ..

what do you think guys ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RushemZ said:


> no  mybe when ill go to market i wil buy .. but last time when she broke the previus eggs , she broke when the eggs days is 6 .. the new 2 eggs now mybe more than a week ..
> 
> what do you think guys ?


she still needs calcium esp, when the eggs hatch or if they hatch. so go to the market and get her some calcium, like crushed oystershell.


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

do you think my hen will not break its eggs ?? mybe later ill go to the market for shell whats the image of oyster shell ??


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

RodSD said:


> In a pinch, I boil some chicken eggshells, dry them, crush them and give it to them.
> 
> You may also add more nesting materials.


RushemZ, this is very good advice if you can't get anything else immediately. Your hen used a lot of calcium to make the egg shells and she'll need to replace it urgently. Surely you have chicken eggs... when you use them, keep the shells and do as RodSD said.
Also put some more twigs in the nest, or even better, pine needles if you have pine trees. The pigeons love them, and they're antiseptic.

PLease act now, it's very, very important!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

RushemZ said:


> whats the image of oyster shell ??


It depends on the packet, but oyster shell is just that: the shells of oysters










broken into small pieces and sold in packets. It's really cheap, too!


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

double post sorry !


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

ok il buy egg shel later because i dont know if where can i buy oyster shell .. can i buy it on the pet shop ??

twigs how about broom stick ?? thats my nest is it ok ? 

id put a sand on the bowl then my couple made a nest there .. is it good idea ?

do you think guys my new 2 eggs will be hatched ??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RushemZ said:


> ok il buy egg shel later because i dont know if where can i buy oyster shell .. can i buy it on the pet shop ??
> 
> twigs how about broom stick ?? thats my nest is it ok ?
> 
> do you think guys my new 2 eggs will be hatched ??


Twigs are small branches from trees. That birds would normally build nests with out in the wild. You need to get her calcium, or the eggs may break again. Yes, grit with calcium is usually sold in pet stores. Give the crushed chicken egg shells as well.


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

i remember i can buy oyster shell on the pet shop in the market how about if mix oyster + egg shell ??

do youthink guys my hen wont broke the egg if ill give her calcium ?


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

mybe thats why she've broke her previus eggs because he made her eggs as her calcium source! am i right ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RushemZ said:


> mybe thats why she've broke her previus eggs because he made her eggs as her calcium source! am i right ?


No. If she doesn't have enough calcium, the eggs are not strong enough, and break easily.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

RushemZ, you have been given very good advice. I use the red grit but occasionally when I dump the old grit out after it gets a few days old or moist, I replace it with the grey color grit that has calcium. Grit with Calcium is especially important for female pigeons especially when they are producing eggs. If you supply her with cal-grit, fresh water and good clean diet, her eggs will get a stronger shell. Make sure she does not get stressed out and avoid getting your hand too close to her and her eggs, as they are very protective of their eggs. Even a healthy female pigeon will produce a strong harsh smell and messy poops when she initially lays her first egg. It is normal... but still a degree of stress for her. Keep us posted please.


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

sheet my friend throw my 10 chicken shell she thought its a trash !! i need to buy oyster shell ASAP!! i like to hatched my favorite bird eggs! ,

can you guys post the image of calcium grit ??

guys please post always in this thread because this topic is very important and i know anyone of us expirienced or will expirience this ..

sorry for the grammar ..


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

https://www.thearkpetshop.com/index.php?p=2_4&gr=Grit%20%2025k%20%20(mixture%20Of%20Silex%20Red%20Stone%20&%20Oyster%20Shell).&pid=450


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

guys is the cuttlefish bone is it good for calcium because theres no oyster shell available in my country i think..

even my cock ate the crushed cuttlefish bone .. is it ok /?


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

is it the egg breaking becoz of weak sheel or the hen breaking the egg opn its own. 
If it is the second case then i have never come across that one. i had some hens which used to lay eggs in others nest box like cukoos do and never seem to bother about hatching them but not breaking.


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

their eggs is 11 days now 18 days to hatched right .. i gave cuttlefish bone crushed to them i hope it will work ..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RushemZ said:


> their eggs is 11 days now 18 days to hatched right .. i gave cuttlefish bone crushed to them i hope it will work ..


they need calcium in front of them at all times, not just one time.


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

Crushed cuttlefish bone is it good for calcium ??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RushemZ said:


> Crushed cuttlefish bone is it good for calcium ??


yes, just crush so it in small pieces so they can eat it, and they need it to be with them everyday, also
they need the stone grit for digestion.


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

stone grit oh i dont have that .. where can i buy it ?? pet shop ?/


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes some will even have a high calcium grit too, the ones for lovebirds and cockatiels are good, but if you have alot of pigeons you may need to go to a farm supply of some kind or large animal supplier. may need to do some looking around.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.alibaba.com/member/fpatriciojr/aboutus.html


----------



## FreeFlyer (Jul 21, 2009)

Has anyone tried giving gritz made for chickens? If I remember correctly it was made with crushed granite or something like that?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RushemZ said:


> guys is the cuttlefish bone is it good for calcium because theres no oyster shell available in my country i think..
> 
> even my cock ate the crushed cuttlefish bone .. is it ok /?


Yes, if they can eat it, it's fine.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

FreeFlyer said:


> Has anyone tried giving gritz made for chickens? If I remember correctly it was made with crushed granite or something like that?


Wouldn't grit that is made for chickens be a lot smaller? Why would you do that when you can get pigeon grit?


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

my eggs is 12 days now


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

do you think guys my sick hen eggs will hatched ??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RushemZ said:


> do you think guys my sick hen eggs will hatched ??


If she is sick, I would not let her hatch any eggs, she could pass it to her young, and get worse from the stress of having babies. If all she needs is calcium then give her a suppliment ASAP.


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

i gave her cuttlefish bone crushed do you think its enough .. hmm .. if you can see her you couldnt recognize that shes sick , but i think she sick coz she broke her eggs previusly because of lesscalcium


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RushemZ said:


> i gave her cuttlefish bone crushed do you think its enough .. hmm .. if you can see her you couldnt recognize that shes sick , but i think she sick coz she broke her eggs previusly because of lesscalcium


I can't tell if your hen is sick or not, if she has calcium and is eating it that is a good thing if that is all she needs.


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

i have cuttlefish bone crushed and she ate it ..


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

is cock affected if he has less calcium ??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they both should be together and he will eat it if he needs it, keep it down for them at all times, they will need it esp. when and if they feed babies. you just have 6 or so more days to wait to see if any hatch.


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

guys my other couple , built nest , but they diddnt lay eggs , a week, they abandoned the nest , and built nest in the other room , they always sat on the nest , but its a week and she dont have eggs again now .. but she always sat whats the problem of my couple


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

guys , my 1 egg hatched and the other one mybe tomorow hopeso ,  hope the babies are healthy


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

guys my another egg hatched .. i hope theyr healthy .. they look semilar to her mom .. cute


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Congrats bro, 

My very first pair laid eggs today!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RushemZ---Congratulations. Take good care of them. Make sure they have clean water, and feed available to them all the time. Especially when they are feeding babies. And always have grit and calcium available to them. It's important. Let us know how they do.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

RushemZ said:


> guys my another egg hatched .. i hope theyr healthy .. they look semilar to her mom .. cute


Brilliant! Now you can relax, after being so worried that the eggs might break. All the best for you and the babies.


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

do you think guys , mybe , if the babies become hen in the future they'le break their eggs like theyre mom ??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RushemZ said:


> do you think guys , mybe , if the babies become hen in the future they'le break their eggs like theyre mom ??


The eggs broke because they were easy to break, If you give calcium that makes the eggs harder as they should be. I do not think she did it on purpose. Have you not learned that they beed calcium ALL THE TIME, that will give them thicker egg shells. I feel like a broken record here.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> The eggs broke because they were easy to break, If you give calcium that makes the eggs harder as they should be. I do not think she did it on purpose. Have you not learned that they beed calcium ALL THE TIME, that will give them thicker egg shells. I feel like a broken record here.


I know the feeling. 
RushemZ---are you even listening to what others are telling you about the importance of calcium? Are you understanding that without enough calcium the eggs can break? So, if in the future, hens that she hatches brake their eggs, then we'll know that you were not listening.


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> I know the feeling.
> RushemZ---are you even listening to what others are telling you about the importance of calcium? Are you understanding that without enough calcium the eggs can break? So, if in the future, hens that she hatches brake their eggs, then we'll know that you were not listening.



i listened , just only asking ..  ok..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RushemZ said:


> i listened , just only asking ..  ok..


If you give them calcium, the eggs will be strong. So what is it you are asking?


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

ok sorry .. the baby are both white color .. german beauty homer..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great.


----------

